# Do these things dehydrate well?



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

And if so, what's the best way to use them after?

Raspberries

Snow peas

I've got a ton of each coming in; have frozen some but I don't like to put all my eggs in that basket. But neither do I want to waste a whole dehydrator full of lovely raspberries by drying them if they're no good that way!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We have never dehydrated berries of any kind. I like them in the freezer then I add them to protein shakes/smoothies. To diversify, maybe make a jam or jelly?

Anyway, I found this that may help;

_"Prepare your berry of choice by rinsing them in a sieve, and remove the stems.

Dip them into boiling water until you see their skins crack! This helps in the dehydrating process.

Arrange them on your food dehydrator trays, making sure they don't touch each other so that air can circulate.

Turn on your dehydrator and set the temperature between 125°F and 135°F (or per your food dehydrator's instructions).

They will feel leathery when dried sufficiently.
Drying time: between 10-18 hours.
Remember to rotate your food dehydrator trays, for even drying."_


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I have seen dried strawberries so I would think you can do the same with raspberries.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

You have to put blueberries in boiling water or it takes a long time to dry them.

This is how I dry my raspberries. 
How To Dehydrate Raspberries - Self Reliant School

I don't grow snow peas so I can't help with that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll give that a try Slippy, I've never had good luck dehydrating them. When I dehydrate 
raspberries and strawberries, I find the easiest way is to sample them as they dehydrate. 
The only problem is I never am able to finish the dehydrating process


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I just brought in more than a gallon. I think some will survive the drying sampling...these are clearly survivors, having made it through the 'sample while you pick' phase.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We have never dehydrated berries of any kind. I like them in the freezer then I add them to protein shakes/smoothies. To diversify, maybe make a jam or jelly?


A good tip for many, but we don't eat jams & jelly, we don't like to eat a lot of sugar.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A good tip for many, but we don't eat jams & jelly, we don't like to eat a lot of sugar.


We're with you on that, (Mrs S is a Type 1 Diabetic) so we often look for alternative sweeteners. I grow a bunch of Stevia Plant and Mint to use it for various sweeteners like in tea and such. You can make jams and jelly's without using sugar. Pic below is stevia and some sort of mint.

You can take a sprig of stevia and soak it in water for a few days then replant it and it will take pretty easy.

View attachment 11567


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why not just old fashion can the peas in say chicken soup or a variety of soups 
now the raspberry's and blue berry's I have no idea but I aunty has some info about that.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The first time I dried blueberries it took weeks. Then someone told me to prick the skin with a pin - seriously? I had 3 buckets full. Then I found out if you dip them in boiling water it breaks the skin and they dry rather quickly. Don't leave the in there or you will have a mess. I use a mesh sieve to dip them. As soon as I see the first skin break I pull them out. If you chose to freeze them lay them on a cookie sheet and give them a few hours. Then take them out and bag them. That way you don't end up with a big brick of blue berries. 

Don't dip your raspberries or blackberries in boiling water or they will disintegrate right before your eyes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> The first time I dried blueberries it took weeks. Then someone told me to prick the skin with a pin - seriously? I had 3 buckets full. Then I found out if you dip them in boiling water it breaks the skin and they dry rather quickly. Don't leave the in there or you will have a mess. I use a mesh sieve to dip them. As soon as I see the first skin break I pull them out. If you chose to freeze them lay them on a cookie sheet and give them a few hours. Then take them out and bag them. That way you don't end up with a big brick of blue berries.
> 
> Don't dip your raspberries or blackberries in boiling water or they will disintegrate right before your eyes.


Ironically, that is the same method we use on severed heads prior to setting them on Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made Pikes. But you better have a real big cookie sheet!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

HAHAHA Slippy you always make me laugh! Thanks I needed that today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> HAHAHA Slippy you always make me laugh! Thanks I needed that today.


You are welcome.

I was thinking about you earlier today, last week some cute little bunny (like the one on your avatar) was treating our gardens like a SNAP EBT card. So I decided to make her part of my Sunday dinner. Here she is before I thawed her out. She's now in the crock pot with carrots, onions, celery and a full strength Budweiser Beer. Salt, Pepper, Garlic and a dash of Worcestershire sauce and in 8 hours she should be good to go. MMMM MMM Good!

View attachment 11587


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We're with you on that, (Mrs S is a Type 1 Diabetic) so we often look for alternative sweeteners. I grow a bunch of Stevia Plant and Mint to use it for various sweeteners like in tea and such. You can make jams and jelly's without using sugar. Pic below is stevia and some sort of mint.
> 
> You can take a sprig of stevia and soak it in water for a few days then replant it and it will take pretty easy.
> 
> View attachment 11567


Ever tried any food grade glycerine? Its about 3/4 as sweet as sucrose and is about the consistency of warm honey. Has zero carbs..affects blood sugar levels none at all and has no nasty taste or aftertaste. NOW is the best brand...found at health food stores or much cheaper on line. Dont buy the stuff Wally World peddles. Its got a bad rep.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ever tried any food grade glycerine? Its about 3/4 as sweet as sucrose and is about the consistency of warm honey. Has zero carbs..affects blood sugar levels none at all and has no nasty taste or aftertaste. NOW is the best brand...found at health food stores or much cheaper on line. Dont buy the stuff Wally World peddles. Its got a bad rep.


No but I will. Thanks Uncle BigWheel!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I was thinking about you earlier today, last week some cute little bunny (like the one on your avatar) was treating our gardens like a SNAP EBT card. So I decided to make her part of my Sunday dinner. Here she is before I thawed her out. She's now in the crock pot with carrots, onions, celery and a full strength Budweiser Beer. Salt, Pepper, Garlic and a dash of Worcestershire sauce and in 8 hours she should be good to go. MMMM MMM Good!
> 
> View attachment 11587


I guess I should change my avatar now that the litter she was from are in the freezer. I prefer a darker beer when cooking rabbit


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I guess I should change my avatar now that the litter she was from are in the freezer. I prefer a darker beer when cooking rabbit


Touche' Auntie, Touche'


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Like Slippy, I have never dried any berry except strawberries, but I may have to try some blackberries (it looks like there will be a bumper crop this year and I have right many in my freezer already.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've always frozen berries or turned them into preserves. If I were to attempt to dry them I would look at making them into a fruit skin. Truth, I've never made fruit skins from berries, Yet I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can make jam and preserves without sugar. It is not real sweet but it is a good spread - especially on a sharp cheddar sandwich.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Alton Brown on the food network says freeze the cookie sheet first, then spread theberries out on it, pop back into freezer.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

So, Yes, snow peas do dehydrate. They lost their pretty green, but make crunchy nibblers that taste like ... wait for it! ... snow peas! Haven't tried rehydrating any yet.

I thought the raspberry leather came out much tastier than the straight up dried raspberries. Of course it'll take awhile to test how well the leather holds up on the shelf.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Spice I have never made fruit leathers. I suppose since my nephews live with me I should try it. Is it difficult to make?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Auntie, I filled a blender with raspberries, whacked them up, poured them onto plastic (I used a cut open gallon zip-lock) in a shallow dish, and dehydrated. When the top was good and dry but the underside wasn't, I peeled it up and flipped it over for awhile. When dry, slapped it on wax paper, cut it into strips with scissors, rolled it up for storage. Doesn't get much easier.

My first attempts I followed online directions to pour just 1/8 inch thick. Was ok, but it went straight from wet to crunchy. This time I went thicker, a generous 1/4 inch or more, and got better leather. Used a spatula to spread the stuff so the edges were a bit thicker than the middle for more even drying. Also tried drying on wax paper the first time...it didn't want to come up once dry.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

That does sound easy. I will have to try it. The boys are asking for the watermelon candy I made last year. It was just watermelon that I dehydrated with heat.

edit: I forgot to ask do you strain the seeds out to make the fruit leather?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't. I like the pulp that comes with the seeds, and the seeds themselves don't bother me. They didn't seem as obtrusive in the fruit leather as in the dehydrated raspberries.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

I think fruit or / "berry" leather would be a way to dehydrate blackberries, or any sort of berry. - I've not looked for a way to do it online.. I"m sure someone somewhere has put out the info... maybe you would need pectin? With out looking anything up, I'm thinking puree said berry, add some pectin, pour on parchment paper, put on tray - dehydrate - peel the leather off the paper, roll up leather on to wax paper, store in vacuum sealed container of choice? Fruit leather is just yummy! I like it just as much as jerky. and EVERYONE should learn how to make good jerky.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Any acidic fruit or berry can be dried and stored without refrigeration. The hard part will be keeping it dry. Dried fruit is hygroscopic - it will pull water from the air even at low humidity levels. You have to protect it from the bugs as the sugar will attract ants and most flies. If you save it in plastic it will remain leathery but it might crystallize unless it is vacuum sealed. My fruit leather never lasted long enough to worry about spoilage. We are canning our strawberries and grapes this year. Most of it will go into preserves - no added sugar just the whole fruit liquefied, heated and canned. (the heating is to get rid of some of the water to concentrate the flavor) We do want to make some syrup from both the berries and the grapes but it will be a small amount to use on crepes. Man does not live by bread alone!


----------

